# סקייפ (loanwords without final forms)



## sawyeric1

I'm wondering why it's not "סקייף" (Skype). My guess is that loanwords don't use the final forms. Does the Academy of the Hebrew Language have a reason for this?

Thanks


----------



## Drink

No the reason is that loanwords that end in the "p" sound use פ, so that ף always means "f". All other final forms are used. This is a convention that was taken from Yiddish.


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> loanwords that end in the "p" sound use פ, so that ף always means "f".


 It's the other way around.  Because ף is always pronounced [f], loan-words ending in a [p] sound use פ.


----------



## sawyeric1

So native Hebrew words never end in a 'p' sound?


----------



## Drink

We discussed this recently somewhere. There is I recall only one instance in the Bible where a word ends in a ף with a dot. So other than that, no.


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> It's the other way around.  Because ף is always pronounced [f], loan-words ending in a [p] sound use פ.



I didn't mean to imply any causality in that statement.


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> I didn't mean to imply any causality in that statement.


 Whether you meant to imply it or not, an invalid cause-and-effect relationship is expressed in your statement, so I felt the need to clarify.


----------



## sawyeric1

טרמפ ("a ride") doesn't seem to be from English. It's not a native Hebrew word?


----------



## Drink

sawyeric1 said:


> טרמפ ("a ride") doesn't seem to be from English. It's not a native Hebrew word?



It's certainly not a native word. It actually does seem to be from English _tramp_. But don't forget that Hebrew borrowed and borrows words from many languages, not just from English. For example, the verb חרפ comes from Yiddish.


----------



## elroy

Also, I don't think it just means "ride."  I think it's only used in the context of hitchhiking.


----------

